# Tissot T-Touch Expert Owners BEWARE!



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Just wanted to give anyone that owns a _*Tissot T-Touch Expert*_ a heads up for a couple issues you may want to check with your watch. I've heard no negative feedback other than one issue of a "low-sounding alarm" about this watch on this forum. So, unfortunately, I am pretty much the first to report negative feedback. AND, I have 3 issues to report. Minor issues for sure, but still worth mentioning. Here is what you should check:

1) Activate the screen and hit the "COMPASS" option 3 times to get to the "CAL" mode. Check to see if both the hour hand and the minute hand line up directly over one another and both point to the 6 o'clock.

In my case, they were not lined up directly and upon each time checking would usually be slightly different. Even upon "SYNCING" it, the problem would still persist. Due to this, I noticed that it affected both Compass functions. If you looked close enough, you would notice the hands would not always line up perfectly. It would be slight, and if you didn't look close enough, you may miss it.

2) I believe this issue relates to #1. Upon buying my Tissot T-Touch Expert, I set the time using time.gov. I had it set to the second, and in less than 2 and a half months, it gained 10 seconds. Clearly, this is unacceptable for a watch of this caliber.

3) My final issue was with the bezel. I've noticed that there is some play in the bezel. The play is vertical, meaning that I can tap the bezel and it goes down a little and then comes back up. There isn't a huge gap by no means, but just a small little bit of room, enough to see that it does move. Also, I can take a sheet of paper and insert it slightly into the gap on both sides of the bezel. It won't go very far, but there is just enough room for it to slip in. Also, when I do tap the bezel on the right side, not only is there that slight movement, but you can hear a click sound to go along with the movement. This is something to be careful of because the watch is made really solid, except for the bezel. I've read reports of them coming off on the old T-Touch model, so you may want to be extra mindful of that. If it isn't tight, you may want to get it checked.

I've owned the watch for less than 2 and a half months, it has never been exposed to water, I've never slept with it on, and it's never been dropped or hit in the slightest. I take really good care of it, and have already noticed 3 issues. Although minor, they do affect the overall performance of the watch, and for the money I've paid, feel that they should not exist. To say the least, I am upset. It is still under warranty, and it has been sent away for repair and should be back in 1-2 weeks. Hopefully the problems will be fixed, and stay fixed. Counting on getting many years out of this watch... I am somewhat doubtful now...

Just wanted to give a heads up to all owners, and make sure you check your watches.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi trueman,

I can appreciate you're frustrated with the issues you feel you've experienced, and hopefully any problems can be rectified quickly. I wouldn't have thought it required a separate thread, essentially drumming up fear with all owners of a particular model?

:-s

Since the Expert was released there has been no consistent fault identified as a design/manufacturing issue. There will always be a certain percentage that slip through QC due to human error, but at this stage there is nothing to indicate wide spread issues with this family.



trueman said:


> Just wanted to give anyone that owns a _*Tissot T-Touch Expert*_ a heads up for a couple issues you may want to check with your watch. I've heard no negative feedback other than one issue of a "low-sounding alarm" about this watch on this forum. So, unfortunately, I am pretty much the first to report negative feedback. AND, I have 3 issues to report. Minor issues for sure, but still worth mentioning. Here is what you should check:
> 
> 1) Activate the screen and hit the "COMPASS" option 3 times to get to the "CAL" mode. Check to see if both the hour hand and the minute hand line up directly over one another and both point to the 6 o'clock.
> 
> ...


I think I've addressed two of these issues for you in your two original threads. The time variance though would seem to fall in line with standard tolerance levels? -1/+1 sec per week, over 2 and a half months would be within this tolerance. In effect, running at 99.9998% accurate.

I hope it comes back to you quickly and you have many happy years moving forward!

Sean


----------



## j.a.p (Dec 23, 2009)

Mines been great so far. It has become my daily wearer. I would highly recommend it to anyone. Sorry you had luck with your's, hopefully they'll send it back to you in top working order.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

seanpiper said:


> Hi trueman,
> 
> I can appreciate you're frustrated with the issues you feel you've experienced, and hopefully any problems can be rectified quickly. I wouldn't have thought it required a separate thread, essentially drumming up fear with all owners of a particular model?
> 
> ...


I had no intention of scaring anyone off from buying the Expert. I believe it is an awesome watch, and I have no regrets in buying it. However, I experienced issues with my watch and thought that I would inform others, so that they may check their watch to make sure that they are not experiencing the same issues. I did mention that they were "minor", but I believe it is still my responsibility as a watch owner to inform other owners of any issue, regardless of its magnitude. How would any common issues be discovered if no one ever talked about them or brought them to the forefront?

I never knew issue #2 was normal, because everyone I talked to, including the place of purchase, said that that was not normal. I do believe you over anyone else, so I do retract issue #2. My apologies.

I strongly believe that my watch is an isolated issue that simply, like you said, was due to human error. I hope everyone realizes that this thread was created to simply inform and help others, rather than scare or degrade the watch itself. I love the watch, and would recommend it to anyone. I'm sure I will receive mine back and the future will be bright. I know they are minor issues, but it is my responsibility to inform other owners, and also to keep the company (Tissot) responsible in upholding the utmost quality to the consumer, hence the reason I am getting mine repaired regardless of the magnitude of the issues. I hope this clears the air to all. Sorry for any misinterpretation, as this was not my intention.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

trueman said:


> I had no intention of scaring anyone off from buying the Expert. I believe it is an awesome watch, and I have no regrets in buying it. However, I experienced issues with my watch and thought that I would inform others, so that they may check their watch to make sure that they are not experiencing the same issues. I did mention that they were "minor", but I believe it is still my responsibility as a watch owner to inform other owners of any issue, regardless of its magnitude. How would any common issues be discovered if no one ever talked about them or brought them to the forefront?
> 
> I never knew issue #2 was normal, because everyone I talked to, including the place of purchase, said that that was not normal. I do believe you over anyone else, so I do retract issue #2. My apologies.
> 
> I strongly believe that my watch is an isolated issue that simply, like you said, was due to human error. I hope everyone realizes that this thread was created to simply inform and help others, rather than scare or degrade the watch itself. I love the watch, and would recommend it to anyone. I'm sure I will receive mine back and the future will be bright. I know they are minor issues, but it is my responsibility to inform other owners, and also to keep the company (Tissot) responsible in upholding the utmost quality to the consumer, hence the reason I am getting mine repaired regardless of the magnitude of the issues. I hope this clears the air to all. Sorry for any misinterpretation, as this was not my intention.


I dug out my Expert to check it. My hands are not in line during CAL mode (off by about half a mm) and there is also a small amount of play in the bezel.

I hadn't noticed either of these until I really went looking for them. Insignificant in my case.

At the end of the day, if you're unhappy with the quality of the product you've spent hard earned money on, it's worth getting checked out.
:-!


----------



## Berdmann (Apr 8, 2011)

I too have had problems with my Tissot T-Touch. I received the watch as a gift about 3 years ago and was enormously happy with it, it's novel as well as functional...so when the touch crystal stopped working for some functions and not for others I assumed it was just a new battery that was needed as I have cared for the watch meticulously. In fact as an avid outdoor athlete the watch was my dress watch - it has NEVER been in water, and is worn only for more formal functions. As such it has never been in anyway abused. In fact I store the watch in a protective case where it's safe from dust and other elements when it's not on my arm. I have approximately 15 other watches including 2 vintage Bulovas that have received the same treatment and wear and they continue to operate flawlessly. Not so the T-Touch Tissot. When I took it in for a battery replacement I was told it would be an easy enough fix and take about a week. The next call told me that it would take longer since the shop was unable to perform the repair and that is must be done by Tissot. Not wanting to have it repaired incorrectly I agreed that it should go to Tissot and have it done right. About a week later I received another more sheepish call from the jeweler telling me that the watch has "water damage" and that the "band is damaged" and that the crystal needs to be replaced. This is amazing as I turned over to the jeweler a perfectly good T-Touch that had NEVER been abused in any way, showed NO SIGN of water or condensation damage and the bracelet is stainless steel - what kind of abuse did my watch incur on the way to Tissot? The replacement of the crystal is also a mystery as the watch was keeping accurate time and worked perfectly then suddenly 3 of the functions were not working. The watch was in the protective case during the time elapsed and I don't see how it could have been damaged on my part during that time. In summary, I submitted a partially functional but immaculate watch for a battery replacement and I apparently will be paying to have what sounds like a damaged watch rebuilt. If this is my watch, then I have to say that this is a completely unsatisfactory outcome for a "premium" watch. I have a Casio that has all the same functions that I wear when I'm actually OUT doing something in the wind and rain and it has stood up to abuse for years. Not only that it is completely accurate and functional and has undergone (3) $30 battery changes. Changing the battery is easy and most importantly...the entire Casio watch cost me less than the upcoming repair on my "premium" Tissot. Due to the fact that it's a sentimental gift...I'll get the Tissot fixed but after this experience, my enthusiasm is severely dampened and I would find it very difficult to recommend to anyone to buy a Tissot. If you're going to spend $800-$2,000 U.S. on a watch...buy something that will last.


----------



## kevfrostbite (May 17, 2011)

i recently bought one of these watches as well, and am very disappointed with it as it has the faults you mentioned. so now i gotta go without for weeks while it gets repaired. first swiss watch i've had and first watch i've been let down with. i normally use a g shock giez gs 1300 which never displayed anything incorrect. i might go back to casio now.o|o|o|


----------



## Mr Fjeld (Aug 8, 2010)

kevfrostbite said:


> i recently bought one of these watches as well, and am very disappointed with it as it has the faults you mentioned. so now i gotta go without for weeks while it gets repaired. first swiss watch i've had and first watch i've been let down with. i normally use a g shock giez gs 1300 which never displayed anything incorrect. i might go back to casio now.o|o|o|


 Which faults exactly - the "faults" experienced by the original poster or Berdman's water damage?
If the faults you experience has to do with the misaligned hour and minute hands in the calibration mode for the compass then it can be fixed by following the syncro process described in a sticky on top of the forum. If you use the touch functions the hands will be misaligned when pointing to the various functions like compass, chronograph, altimeter etcc - unless you use the sync function. It worked for my watch at least.

The point about the watch being 10 seconds off after two hand a half month is not a problem at all. That is well within what is to be expected as long as it's not a certified chronometer.

Despite a broken push button I've been very satisfied with mine. This was dealt with professionally by the retailer and importer and I have been so satisfied with my watch that I even bought another T-Touch Trekker.

Hope you get your watch back soon. Enjoy it - it's a truly great watch


----------



## kevfrostbite (May 17, 2011)

hi no i have had no problems with water so far, and the timekeeping is excellent as are the other features. i got the slightly loose bezel, and i tried synching the hands a few times. if i put the watch in sleep mode so the hands stay put, you can tip the watch from side to side and the minute hand actually moves across nearly one of the 'tiny increments' (out of three between one minute). i have since decided its not really worth sending the watch back over this though, as its not really that big of an issue. and yea keep the info coming guys this site is good for it. and i love my tissot t touch expert it is a very nice watch, one of my very favourites.


----------



## kevfrostbite (May 17, 2011)

oh and i've been wearing this watch for about 3 weeks now and it has only lost just one second compared to my atomic clock. very very good timekeeping indeed and i would recommend this watch to anyone, my dads looking for one as he loves it too! also the barometer on this watch works better and more true than my pathfinder and 9200 riseman. go tissot!!


----------



## Mr Fjeld (Aug 8, 2010)

kevfrostbite said:


> oh and i've been wearing this watch for about 3 weeks now and it has only lost just one second compared to my atomic clock. very very good timekeeping indeed and i would recommend this watch to anyone, my dads looking for one as he loves it too! also the barometer on this watch works better and more true than my pathfinder and 9200 riseman. go tissot!!


Hi Kev, that's great news  I'm still very pleased myself and right now I'm watching the T-Touch Trekker


----------



## martial8 (Nov 30, 2010)

As a new Expert owner would like to hear from others here more pros and cons or any issues we should know about the Expert model.


----------



## McMadCow (May 24, 2011)

martial8 said:


> As a new Expert owner would like to hear from others here more pros and cons or any issues we should know about the Expert model.


I just wore mine in the shower after a run and it completely trashed it. The touchscreen stopped working, the beeper became muted, and the display fades in and out. It's out of warranty so I don't know what I'm going to do. A shower is supposed to be safe with a rated 100M watch.


----------



## PatagoniaDan (Aug 20, 2012)

McMadCow said:


> I just wore mine in the shower after a run and it completely trashed it. The touchscreen stopped working, the beeper became muted, and the display fades in and out. It's out of warranty so I don't know what I'm going to do. A shower is supposed to be safe with a rated 100M watch.


I was about to pull the trigger on the classic model, but I've read so many negative reviews concerning the durability (on Amazon and other places) as well as Tissot's customer service that I'm going to pass.


----------

